# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Αχάτες κόκκινου μωσαικού απόγονοι

## Doc

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Έχω 2 κανάρες αυτού του τύπου


 
(θα ήθελα να μου πείτε ποιά ράτσα ακριβώς είναι).
τις οποίες τις ζευγαρώνω με έναν μαύρο κόκκινο μωσαικού...
υπάρχει περίπτωση να μου δώσουνε κίτρινα μωσαικού;
Το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί μέχρι στιγμής μού δώσανε μαύρα,καφέ κοκ.μωσαικ. ,σκούρα καφέ 
και κάποια είναι ανοιχτόχρωμα πάρα πολύ και μου εμφανίζουν το κίτρινο...

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## VasilisM

Λογικά δεν μπορείς να πάρεις κίτρινα μωσαικού...Δες και εδω http://www.pesyp.gr/index.php/articl.../77-melaninika

----------


## jk21

*agate opal red mosaic*Aχατης οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικο

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πανεμορφοι αχατες κοκκινοι μωσαικου νομιζω..................

----------


## Doc

Και τα θηλυκά έχουν χαρακτηριστικά αρσενικού μωσαικού..

----------


## xXx

κλασσικοί αχάτες δεν είναι τουλάχιστον έτσι δείχνει με το φωτισμό...μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμη αν βάλεις θα βοηθήσουνε....το πουλί που χεις στη φωτογραφία είναι δικό σου??ή έβαλες φωτογραφία από αλλού??δεν γίνεται να βγάλεις πουλί με κίτρινο παράγοντα αν διασταυρώσεις δύο πουλιά που φέρουν τον κόκκινο....είναι ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ....επίσης αυτό το κίτρινο που βλέπεις στο πουλί είναι επειδή είναι μικρά ακόμη...αν τα βάψεις με χρωστική θα γίνει κατακόκκινο αυτό το κίτρινο

----------

